# How to start conditioning an endurance horse that isn't an endurance horse...



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

We have members that are serious endurance riders, so they can be very helpful. I've only done some LDs which are 25 mile rides. I can say you definitely don't have to go the entire distance before the ride. A horse will easily get conditioned by doing frequent rides that are around 10-18 miles. It sounds like your horse has the mind for it, and I would guess the legs and hooves. 

Usually the issue with a heavier horse is metabolic, so making sure your horse can relax, rest, cool and eat along the ride is very important. Even if you are just going around a loop near your house, you could practice stopping and sponging off, drinking and eating, then going around again. 

When we were conditioning, we always worked up the amount of trotting distance by adding miles over time (several months). First we made sure the horses could trot most of the time for a shorter ride, say 5 miles. Then we would add distance, but keep them trotting most of the time. We would canter some, and walk between for some recovery, but mostly trot. When your horse can trot for most of the 7.3 km without seeming tired or breathing hard, then you can go for longer. 

We always found that doing a conditioning ride once a week was adequate, with shorter rides between. A lady I knew rode her horse on a long ride once a week, and then did 50 mile rides every several weekends. She didn't ride the rest of the time. Her horse seemed to always finish fine, but she had serious endurance bloodlines (Rushcreek Arabian).


----------



## Bob The Snob (Apr 13, 2021)

gottatrot said:


> Rushcreek Arabian


Thank-you for the ideas! That's a great one about sponging off.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Drafts are not your typical endurance horse. My friend did endurance on her Belgian cross so it is possible. Just monitor temperatures and humidity. The higher the temperature and humidity, the lower your exercise level should be - so if you normally trot 5 miles and it's a hot day, you plan to walk instead. I have a friend that insists on riding 7 miles in the heat of summer - one reason I don't want to ride with her. In summer we do 3-5 miles mostly walking. Just too hot here in Florida with a heat index over 90 and 98 percent humidity. The bigger the horse, the easier they over heat. 

5-7 miles at a trot is reasonable - 2-3 times per week. You can increase your rides to 8-12 miles, just don't decide to suddenly exceed your horse's current fitness level. Gradual buildup to a fitter horse. Not all rides have to be 5 miles of trotting, you can add some canters and walk afterwards. Starting with the completely unfit horse, I start with 5 minutes of trotting and slowly build on to that. Time how many minutes you spend trotting with a gps on, so you can track your mileage. 

Horses that tie up have probably surpassed their fitness level - refusal to move forward or the horse suddenly becoming lazy and not wanting to move out are warning signs. Be sure you are familiar with what a tie up looks like because you have to stop exercise and rest the horse if this happens. Horses that tie up are experiencing muscle cramps and muscle damage - something best avoided. 

Keep your horse well hydrated - add electrolytes and encourage drinking. Add water to their feed as well. Make sure your horse drinks away from home at events. Bring your own water from home in a barrel and offer both your water and the new locations water in separate buckets. Hydration is very important at events! You should measure how many gallons they drink at home when worked at a certain temperature and humidity. Keep a chart if you need to. Your horse needs to eat and drink enough on long rides. Know what is normal for your particular horse.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Get out and do hills. Hills are the best conditioners
You can not do arena work to condition a horse
A race horse straight off the track can not keep up to my endurance horse in hilly country, well not on the flat either if 
there is any distance involved
Race horses have fast twitch muscles and you want to build slow twitch
Get out and just ride
Enjoy your horse


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*MODERATORS NOTE:*

The poster has not been here for 5 months and the thread is older than that....
Information shared we thank all for but do to age and poster MIA, the thread shall close till we are contacted by the OP they have returned and want to resurrect this thread...
Till that time.... *THREAD CLOSED* to further comments.


----------

